# UEFA cup Qualifiers 14.08



## LiverpoolFan (Aug 14, 2008)

L. Metalurgs v FC Vaslui

14/08/2008 16:00 BST
  3.50 3.20 1.95 All Bets (24) 
Borac C. (N) v Lokomotiv Sofia (N)

14/08/2008 16:15 BST
  2.70 3.10 2.40 All Bets (13) 
Honka v Viking

14/08/2008 16:30 BST
  2.80 3.25 2.25 All Bets (19) 
Vojvodina v Hapoel Tel Aviv

14/08/2008 16:30 BST
  2.00 3.10 3.50 All Bets (13) 
Haka v Brøndby IF

14/08/2008 17:00 BST
  3.30 3.25 2.00 All Bets (19) 
Legia v FK Moskva

14/08/2008 17:00 BST
  2.40 3.10 2.70 All Bets (19) 
VfB Stuttgart v Gyor

14/08/2008 17:30 BST
  1.10 7.00 17.00 All Bets (21) 
Apoel Nicosia v R.S. Belgrad

14/08/2008 18:00 BST
  2.50 3.20 2.50 All Bets (13) 
Djurgaarden v Rosenborg

14/08/2008 18:00 BST
  2.45 3.20 2.55 All Bets (13) 
Elfsborg v St.Patricks

14/08/2008 18:00 BST
  1.30 4.20 9.00 All Bets (13) 
Litex Lovech v Hapoel Kiryat Shmona

14/08/2008 18:00 BST
  1.65 3.30 5.00 All Bets (13) 
Stabæk v Rennes

14/08/2008 18:00 BST
  2.70 3.25 2.30 All Bets (19) 
Suduva v Salzburg

14/08/2008 18:00 BST
  5.00 3.50 1.60 All Bets (13) 
Young Boys v Debrecen

14/08/2008 18:30 BST
  1.55 3.60 5.25 All Bets (13) 
Aris Salonica v Slaven

14/08/2008 19:00 BST
  1.363 4.00 8.00 All Bets (19) 
Dnipro v Bellinzona

14/08/2008 19:00 BST
  1.30 4.30 9.00 All Bets (13) 
FC Kbh. v Lillestrøm

14/08/2008 19:00 BST
  1.40 4.00 7.00 All Bets (19) 
Gent v Kalmar FF

14/08/2008 19:00 BST
  1.90 3.30 3.75 All Bets (13) 
Liberec v Zilina

14/08/2008 19:00 BST
  1.55 3.60 5.50 All Bets (13) 
Maccabi Netanya (N) v Cherno More Varna (N)

14/08/2008 19:10 BST
  1.70 3.30 4.50 All Bets (13) 
FC Zurich v Sturm Graz

14/08/2008 19:15 BST
  1.55 3.50 5.50 All Bets (13) 
AEK Athens v Omonia Nicosia

14/08/2008 19:30 BST
  1.222 5.25 10.00 All Bets (20) 
Siroki Brijeg v Besiktas

14/08/2008 19:30 BST
  4.75 3.40 1.65 All Bets (13) 
Vllaznia v SSC Napoli

14/08/2008 19:30 BST
  7.50 3.80 1.40 All Bets (13) 
Braga v Zrinski

14/08/2008 19:45 BST
  1.20 5.50 11.00 All Bets (13) 
Interblock v Hertha Berlin

14/08/2008 19:45 BST
  7.00 4.00 1.40 All Bets (20) 
Lech Poznan v Grasshoppers

14/08/2008 19:45 BST
  2.20 3.20 2.90 All Bets (13) 
Manchester City v FC Midtjylland

14/08/2008 19:45 BST
  1.222 5.25 10.00 All Bets (26) 
Queen of South (N) v FC Nordsjælland (N)

14/08/2008 19:45 BST
  3.00 3.30 2.10 All Bets (13) 
D.La Coruna v Hajduk Split

14/08/2008 20:00 BST
  1.30 4.30 9.00 All Bets (21)


----------



## A_Skywalker (Aug 14, 2008)

Vojvodina v Hapoel Tel Aviv

will be a very tight match. I think a draw is good bet here. Or under.


----------

